# Sgt ret Alfred I Keep



## Kat Stevens (9 Jul 2018)

Alfred Keep was killed in an MVA west of Calgary on Monday. A long serving Sapper and someone I've been proud to call my friend since 1980.
The last bridge has been crossed, hold fast brother,  see you on the objective soon.
Memorial at the Redcliff AB legion, 13 July 2018.


----------



## Loachman (9 Jul 2018)

My condolences.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2018)

Godspeed.


----------



## mike63 (9 Jul 2018)

RIP Sapper :cdnsalute:


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jul 2018)

http://www.saamis.com/book-of-memories/3549503/Keep-Alfred/obituary.php


----------

